# Bowtech General, Octane quiver, NAP Siszor rest, Hindsight Eclipse Pro Model sight



## Amandajan (Dec 20, 2005)

*Nice Setup*

GREAT SETUP, almost identical to what I would recommend to any release shooter looking for a GREAT hunting setup. Everyone I know who has general so far loves it. The Sizzors is the new choice around these parts and is closely catching the QAD. I set my dad and brother up with almost the same deal exept Dad shoots a 50# cuz hes getting there:zip:


----------



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

*Correct Spelling (I think)*

Here's something interesting that maybe someone can shed some light on. The NAP package material that my rest came in spells the name two different ways: on the front it says *Siszor* and on the back it spells it *Sizzor*. To add even more spelling confusion, it functions kind of like a pair of *scissors*, which is spelled differently yet again. I'm feeling confused.


----------

